# Is the decision to drop Sourav Ganguly justified?



## soumya (Jan 20, 2008)

Sourav has been left out of the ODI series. The reason which the selectors are putting forward is fielding, but I didn't know that Harbhajan, Sehwag, RP Singh, etc were top class fielders. Anyways, it's quite shocking considering his recent form and that his opening stand with Sachin always provided the good's for India in the ODI'S. Also we are facing Australia in their backyard, and this is not twenty-twenty! So what do you think?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 20, 2008)

Thand rakho kolkata wasiyon.


----------



## Baker (Jan 21, 2008)

lets see what these young players going to make in australian pitches....
dada will come back...
he will come back with a baaaaaang


----------



## jxcess (Feb 1, 2008)

deepak_cucek said:


> lets see what these young players going to make in australian pitches....
> dada will come back...
> he will come back with a baaaaaang



why don't we ask pataudi, kapil dev, srikanth,etc to play in the team as well? don't u know that indian cricketers never retire? they just stop appearing in television commercials.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 1, 2008)

Dada roxxx,use bahar nikalke accha nhai kiya dilip vengsarkar ne.
chalo sab vengsarkar ka ghar tod daalte hai


----------



## Tech.Masti (Feb 1, 2008)

^^^


----------

